# Group Policy errors on XP clients in Domain



## DarrenW (Jul 19, 2000)

Running Server 2003 with AD. Lately I've been seeing errors in XP clients EVENT VIEWER. Errors are as follows:

Event ID: 1202 Source: SceCli
Security policies were propagated with warning. 0x4b8 : An extended error has occurred.
For best results in resolving this event, log on with a non-administrative account and search http://support.microsoft.com for "Troubleshooting Event 1202's".

Event ID: 1085 Source: Userenv
The Group Policy client-side extension Security failed to execute. Please look for any errors reported earlier by that extension.

I've tried all the MS solutions and have even gone as far as re-loading the default "compatibility" GP template on the server (making all options "Undefined"), then refreshing the policy on the clients with no success. The errors do not seem to be affecting usability at all on the network. Anyone else?


----------



## robertmburke (Nov 17, 2004)

What is your AD Config like, do you have trusts, have you tried to delete the user account and then recreate it. I found a MSKB article that describes your issue to the tee from what you described, here http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;324383

Hope this helps


----------



## DarrenW (Jul 19, 2000)

Simple AD (only root domain) with no trusts. I assume the problem is related to either authentication or perhaps IPSEc but haven't resolved it yet. I hadn't seen that particular MSKB article and will check into it's suggestions, I'm also going to check into permissions on the SYSVOL share. I'll post back my findings.


----------



## DarrenW (Jul 19, 2000)

After allot of MSKB Article reading on SYSVOL... I repaired the problem with KB Article ID: 324800. Basically reset user rights for GPO. Working now.


----------

